# Savage B-Mag cracked stock



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Title says it all. Went to the range today to knock the stuff of my rifles and handgun. After the first mag from my B-MAG I noticed the stock was cracked right under the bolt handle. It goes down toward the trigger. Kinda pissed me off so I called Savage when I got home. They said they are sending me a new one. It should be here in a few days.

I know some of you have a B-MAG like me. Please keep an eye on it if you have the plastic stock still. I just got my B-MAG in Oct. 2013 and this already happened. Makes me wonder if my .22-250 might do the same 









Kind of hard to see. It almost looks like a piece of hair or something but it is there.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

if you click the pic it will enlarge and you can see it well.

Hey at least they readily sent a new one, you'd never get that from Remington.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well that sucks

but they are good with warranty

and your right

you wouldnt get that from remington these days


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, and I just goofed up the adjustable trigger on mine. Can't get it under 5 pounds. No crack in the stock, though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Heck I could have sent you my stock I took off my Bmag. I put a Boyds stock on it so I don't need the plastic one if anyone ever needs one.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'll keep an eye on mine as it's ready to hit the field this season.


----------

